# Where to buy Orange LP-E6 Battery covers?



## kickthegrind (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

Lost a couple of these recently, and can't seem to find them anywhere on Amazon or BandH. Anyone have any clue where to find some online?

Thanks!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 14, 2013)

kickthegrind said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Lost a couple of these recently, and can't seem to find them anywhere on Amazon or BandH. Anyone have any clue where to find some online?
> 
> Thanks!



Grab some spraypaint and use in a well ventilated location?


----------



## kickthegrind (Jan 15, 2013)

I need the clip-on piece itself. The orange cover that covers the back of the battery when you buy it.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh. I dunno, I was being facetious. I didn't know it was actually covered orange, since I don't own one.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 15, 2013)

Try emailing one of the big camera chains and asking them... or try your local camera store, sometimes thay can have the strangest parts lying around.

There are a lot of battery packs out there of that size, perhaps some of the other ones will fit. BTW, I tried the Olympus BLM-1 cover on an LP-E6..... does not fit....


----------



## krafty (Jan 15, 2013)

Odd as it is, I'd be interested in buying a few of these also


----------



## pengyifei (Jan 15, 2013)

I can get them here in China very cheap:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.154.5Ip2FD&id=7837864028&_u=f45amfq59c1

4.5 CNY is around 0.75 USD. Shipping fee within China is another 6 CNY. I would have to ask how much the shipping fee to another country is.

Since I don't know where you are located check in your country first if you can get them there. If you can't find'em let me know and I can see if I can help you to ship them wherever you are.


----------



## pengyifei (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh, I just saw that you can get them on ebay with free shipping. 4 pieces for 4.99 USD. Just type in "LP-E6 cover" and you'll find it.


----------



## kickthegrind (Jan 15, 2013)

pengyifei said:


> Oh, I just saw that you can get them on ebay with free shipping. 4 pieces for 4.99 USD. Just type in "LP-E6 cover" and you'll find it.



Peeeerfect. I was typing "Case", "Cap", and "Protector" without luck.

Thanks so much!


----------



## andres5d3 (Jun 4, 2013)

i would say anything like these, ebay


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 23, 2013)

Just ordered a few myself...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Protection-Cover-for-Canon-LP-E6-LPE6-Battery-EOS-5D-Mark-II-III-6D-7D-60D-/251296153728?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a826b0080


----------



## RGF (Jul 23, 2013)

Canon parts probably sells them; over priced and high shipping. 

Or can call Canon services and see if they will send you one (might do this if you ask nicely). I have had good luck with their service centers.


----------



## andres5d3 (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Protection-Cover-for-Canon-LP-E6-LPE6-Battery-EOS-5D-Mark-II-III-3-7D-60D-/141000834202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d44dfc9a

$2.30 for 4


----------

